

What are the key ingredients to building a successful startup - DSmart1

Hi there, I&#x27;m dillon smart. I have recently launched a new project, anonymous photo sharing, however Im finding it difficult to get thing going. Does anybody have any pointers? The site is melonpix.com if you have a look I would really appreciate some feedback. Thanks.
======
pedrorijo91
When I share a photo I want to be recognised as the author. Give a good reason
for sharing photos anonymously and use it as a strength of your product when
presenting it to the world. If people like it they will share and spread the
word (you can provide means/rewards for doing it also)

